# Vane Glue?



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

My dad uses this stuff by Bob Smith Industries (bsi) and its maxi-cure or something like that. no idea where he gets it but it works really good


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

gorilla brand super glue...its awsome. it works for everything, fletching, tips, etc. And it is flexible not solid like other super glue so vanes dont break off.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

i use gorrila super glue on most everything from bow repair to sealing up wounds. no joke. I was hoping it would work for fletching too.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

Gold Tip glue, it works better than goat tuff :shade:


----------



## MartinCheetah08 (May 2, 2009)

AAE Fastset Gel for the vanes and Fletchtite Platinum for the dab of glue in front and behind the vane


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I use Bohning fletchtite platinum


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

x-force hunter said:


> I use Bohning fletchtite platinum


 +1...that's the good stuff


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Goat Tuff for me...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Loc-tite super glue or regular super glue. It is cheap and it works.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

cool. So do i have to have a blazer fletching jig to fletch blazers or will a regualar jig work?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

A bitz is the only jig you would ever need.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I use AAE glue + AAE fletchings (they make them for Easton too), they are designed to work together and give the best bond I have ever seen.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

NMYoungGun said:


> cool. So do i have to have a blazer fletching jig to fletch blazers or will a regualar jig work?



A regular jig should work.

I use bohning platnium stuff


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

Bohning fletchtite platinum 
or loctite superglue


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

thanks for all the replies guys


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bohning Fletchtite works for us


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I have always used goat tuff for inserts and vanes and have never had one come out or off so I guess it works for me


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Get some fletching adhesive. I use bohing and goat tuff adhesive, not super glue it dries too fast. I use epoxy for inserts that comes with the arrows.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

NMYoungGun said:


> cool. So do i have to have a blazer fletching jig to fletch blazers or will a regualar jig work?


 it depends, if you get a jo jan fletcher the regular ones work, i fletch blazers and 4 in vanes with it.


----------

